# BasementBettas on AB..bad fins!!



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1297484402

Umm...So I think his fins are badly bitten :s Ive seen some very imperfect bettas from (this person) and others latley but...wow.

 What do you think of him selling it like this? (hurt)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The betta was in a fight with another male...that explains it.

This breeder has placed in shows several times.

She's a pretty nice person too (I'm on another forum with her).


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

OH Dear me...."Home of show quality bettas"


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I think $5 is abit too much for a beatup betta. I'd paid $2, $3 at most.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i thought it said $8 PLUS $35 for shipping


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

It clearly states in his own words that it got in a fight some how witch is also why hes selling it cheap. There is no reason why they shouldn't grow back. The purson who does buy him is gunna make a huge profit gain back from the gorgus babys he will make.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

then u have to add $2.50 for heat pack, and in the event of DOA he will only refund the fish price not the shipping


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Thats the risk youll take with eny fish you get off of aquabid weather its a 100 dollar fish or one for 2 bucks. Hes already selling you a high demand fish for a proffitable price.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It looks like a pretty good and fair price from a known show line and breeder from the USA too.....fin damage is easy to fix and its not that bad anyway...this is one of those breeder loss buyer gain...kinda thing.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's NOT about how the fish looks! It's about his GENES.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Abbsolutly correctomondo Mr.V and OFL. ^.^


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Guys, _I know it got hurt in a fight_, I meant what of it being injured and shipped, etc? geeeez. :/
Mr.V- Im sure she's nice. Her kindness was not in question. 
What Im saying is, if he's been in a fight and will be shipped, is that more detramental to his health?
Yes, OFL, I know its easy to fix as well. Again, just the stress, etc. issue.

:/


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

He won't be any more stressed during shipping with ripped fins or not. It is perferctly acceptable.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^ All I wanted to know.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmm Me thinks you want him Pew... lol


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

He's cute, but if Id be dropping serious dough on an AB fish, it'd be one that looks like Monroe's fancy(?) types (Ilovethemomg!!) or a solid white.
Apparently my bf just got one and didnt say anything (gr, in the dog house for that), so its possible Id get one later on.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

PewPewPew said:


> Guys, _I know it got hurt in a fight_, I meant what of it being injured and shipped, etc? geeeez. :/
> Mr.V- Im sure she's nice. Her kindness was not in question.
> What Im saying is, if he's been in a fight and will be shipped, is that more detramental to his health?
> Yes, OFL, I know its easy to fix as well. Again, just the stress, etc. issue.
> ...


 Well long fin fish bite their tails in shipment (usually) so eaither way some damage is gonna happen.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

ASghdaksjfhksdjfhskjdf
I think I found one of theirs!!! .o0o. <3 <3 But it's 50+ after shipping :ccc


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

PewPewPew said:


> ASghdaksjfhksdjfhskjdf
> I think I found one of theirs!!! .o0o. <3 <3 But it's 50+ after shipping :ccc


 Import?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I believe so. I really like him, Im not in it for breeding, though I really like that cute tail and the colors are quite charming.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I paid big bucks for a fish with damaged fins. I don't see the issue? I think people tend to think torn fins are a bigger issue than they are. After the initial stress is over it's doubtful the fish feels much discomfort from them, if any. I see no reason why the fish couldn't be shipped. Nice fish IMO and a great price, especially if your going to breed since it's likely he's gonna get fin damage during spawning anyways.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's nice to have a gorgeous fish from AB but IMO, if your buying a show quality betta and not breeding, to me, the great genes they have are going to waste. That's why I asked Jackie for a couple of pet quality fish. Sure, I could pay for a good show quality pair but what's the point if I'm not breeding?


----------



## Basememnt Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Abby said:


> OH Dear me...."Home of show quality bettas"


Considering I am currently ranked #2 in the US in the IBC point standings speaks to that remark. My steels went BoS and RBoS the last show in OK. I also have serveral Variety wins. I stand a good chance at finishing the season Reserve Grand Champion. And you are where in the point standings??
You can't recognize a quality fish with fins so you sure can't when they get tore up. I guess I could have fed him to my Oscar Trash instead of allowing his genetics and price to help another breeder.



PewPewPew said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1297484402
> 
> Umm...So I think his fins are badly bitten :s Ive seen some very imperfect bettas from (this person) and others latley but...wow.
> 
> What do you think of him selling it like this? (hurt)


I didn't offer that fish for sale the day he had his fight. He was not stressed at the time of photographs and was in very good health when he shipped. You speak to things you know nothing of. Try breeding dragons or reds and see what they look like after spawning, if they are even still alive. As far as imperfect.. do you really think AB is were my "perfect" fish go? They are spawned then they given or sold to serious breeders.

Do these look imperfect?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs6pycIrGL4&feature=plcp

Or how about this one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vZ8E9KIreo&feature=plcp

Maybe this one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtlAM1ngklA&feature=plcp

Fish like these don't even make it to the shows let alone AB.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Can't argue with point standings. 

Perfect on AB doesn't really exist. No true breeder gives away their top fish and if they do, they only go to serious breeders who will actually spawn them. 

Breeder's motto: Breed the best, show the rest.


----------



## Basememnt Bettas (May 12, 2012)

No you can't. If you are going to trash me in a public forum I expect you to know what you are talking about. I did not build my reputation shipping injured fish.. all that whining about the stress and hurt fish. Should think people would have better things to do with their time. I believe the legal term would be slander. 

Seems a few apologies are in order.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think BB would ever jeopardize their fish by sending an unhealthy one. (I don't think anyone on aquabid would bother as it can just end up as more of a hassle since a DOA is more likely). 
Fin damage isn't a big deal really, especially with a breeder since their water is always well maintained.
I've seen some adorable females on aquabid from BB. And unless you are showing/breeding, aquabid fish are really great. They don't have to be perfect if they are just pets. Breeders have to do something with the fish not good enough for breeding, and many of them still have great colors, which is what draws us pet people to them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Easy there, BB. This was an old thread and the question was long put to rest. It seems most people here agree your bettas are the quality as advertised and the ones who don't think so . . . well, that's their loss I guess.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL now I want to see the betta everyone is all worked up about!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, too bad it's been a year and it's no doubt been sold to a good home by now.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That may be true.....however, "Basement Bettas" usually has several listing on Aquabid of some really nice Betta with great genetic backgrounds and I highly recommend that you take a look as well as support our US breeders when you want to buy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, it seems like the ones who complain the most about necro posting are doing it themselves. Rofl


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with OFL. Since I'm reluctant to use a transshipper, I always look at Basement Bettas when I'm on AB.

DQ - Haha, I know, right?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

BB!! Your fish are amazing! I think an apology is in order...


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Enough people pay for rescue bettas from wallmart etc why wouldn't you buy a fish that's come from a responsible breeder but has a bit of damage for a price less than one in "perfect" condition. I wish I had the option to buy from a good breeder, I can never find any local, cichlids are the fashion in wrexham, I wish I could buy off aquabid but I'm in the UK. Although, if I ever find myself in the US I will be looking up MrVampire first .


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

The problem was I did a Google search on Basement Bettas. My web site, blog and AB feedback all came up as did that post. Since someone made a public comment that was negitive I needed to make a public response to correct the error. I have always finished well in the standings. I just get bored with the showing and get back to breeding the end of the season. You want to critisize the form on one of my fish.. go for it. That is a learning experience for all. But implying I was cruel to the fish was totally out of line. That fish had genetics worth passing on or he would never have been offered. And buying a great fish with fin damage might be the only way some one may get a quality fish. Not every one has $100 to drop on AB like I do then add shipping.

Bettas are tough fish. I have some after breeding look worse that the fish I offered and they bred again. Then they were offered in that condition to another breeder.. and shipped on top of it all.

It always amazes me people will whine about something so trivial as some torn fins on a fish and never consider the human they are slighting and the injury THAT may cause. Those two need to grow up and be a bit more responsible with their stupid little digs in a public forum.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

On my FaceBook page I post pics of bettas offered for sale on AB. I state what is really good about them and sometimes say I'd prefer more balance or sharper edges.. but one NEVER takes a stab at the breeder. That people, just is not nice.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

BB's betta's are beautiful i always want one >-< i love her metallic line, there all so gorgeous. and the wildcards betta's are so awesome


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I got one of her wildcards-Popcorn!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

LUCKY!!!!^^^^^^^
save me one of her babies XD lol


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol If I can get them there. I don't know how many I have and they're only a week old tomorrow


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

send me one now XD lol jk jk


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh the OP isn't even a member here any more.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah the OP probably just didn't understand breeding or anything beyond pet store fish. 

For anyone interested in learning, before they get to you or wherever they've probably torn their fins and grown them back a couple times. Most all of my fry had fin damage of some sort when they got jarred, and by the next week you can't even tell there ever was damage.

Also want to add Sherolyn has some excellent fish, and has been very nice and helpful to me, although i have not purchased fish from her yet. Maybe soon.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I know, but this is still out there on the internet and can be found if you do a google search. I think this is what BB is most worried about. We know that she has good fish, but to the one person who does a random google search, this might greatly hurt their impression of this breeder. I completely understand what she is trying to do. We know you have great fish, BB, and let's just hope that whoever reads this thread reads far enough to see that, too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have heard nothing but good things about her fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Courtney. Lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Who's Courtney?

And very good point about the google search, Izzy. I guess we can forgive the necroposting this one time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was just saying hi to Bahamut since she was looking at this thread, lol 
Edit. That's not Courtney but Zoe. lol Where is my brain? lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I was just saying hi to Bahamut since she was looking at this thread, lol
> Edit. That's not Courtney but Zoe. lol Where is my brain? lol


you can't remember where you put it ;-) LOL


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually, I think I'm on BasementBetta's side on this one. XD

The one comment below is a bit of a low blow and if it pops up with google searches it can turn away some customers.



Abby said:


> OH Dear me...."Home of show quality bettas"


PewPewPew asked a question that was answered very well, but other responses bashed or complained about the price of the fish, the price of shipping, and the fact that only the price of the fish is refunded in cases of DOA. If someone doing a quick search doesn't look at the date of the thread and doesn't read all 50-ish reponses, that person could get the wrong idea about BB.

I don't know much about BB nor do I buy bettas on Aqua Bid, but I doubt any breeder deserves to have the quality of his/her fish questioned because he/she sells a show quality betta with damaged fins for a reduced price. If I was in BB's possition, I would probably necro-bump this thread too. :-?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not all bettas can be shown off with the perfect, non-damaged fins. AB may have some beauties, but do not expect the 100% perfect. Personally I would argue about that ThaiTyBeta guy, rather than BasementBetta. Do his fish look healthy? Yes. Do they display stress lines? No. Are their gills inflamed, blackened, or scarred badly? No. Do his fish have ich, or other noticeable parasites? No. Do you think his fish would arrive safely if he were to ship SICK fish? NO.

Shipping sick fish is dnagerous. I was shipped healthy fish and 2 weren't doing great the first couple of days. Imagine if they were sent sick?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll chime in here....Basementbettas is a good friend of mine who has beautiful fish...She is a responsible breeder and cares very much about her lines...She has an excellent show record and is very active in the IBC...

As far as fin damage, I can't begin to tell you how many fish I have imported from Thailand who came to me in awful condition...They are shredded way worse than the fish of Sherolyn's....You don't always get the beautiful fish in the picture you see on Aquabid.....It will be the same fish but 50% of the time they arrive a shredded mess....Shipping is stressful so keep that in mind...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm actually surprised none of mine bit their fins during transit  My crowntail does get upset easily though and he sulked for a week :roll: It's just how it is. And I LOVE the person I get mine from! Curteous, friendly, and brings in some decent quality fish.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

sometimes, fish shred their tails during shipment. it's more common in halfmoons/deltas/rosetails than other tail types. i was lucky that my rosetail came to me with just the nick in his tail he had in his auction picture, but sometimes they destroy their tails.

i've seen many breeders sell fish who shredded their tails for discounted prices. there's nothing wrong with the fish, other than he shredded his tail, which is something that's very easily fixed. why not buy him, then breed him? you're getting wonderful genetics, for a very discounted price. it's a steal!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude to the OP...but...REALLY?!are you not aware that fish bite their tails during shipping because of the stress?Unless BB took a pair of scissors to the fish's tail before shipping (which obviously they didn't) then it is more likely YOUR fault for buying the fish and ASKING for it to be shipped!I think you owe BB an apology


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Luimeril heck yeah!!! I'd snatch a good genetics betta for cheap just because he shredded his tail :lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Luimeril heck yeah!!! I'd snatch a good genetics betta for cheap just because he shredded his tail :lol:


I like the idea but I would be wary that the tail biting would reoccur...but then I'm a natural "worrier"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

meh I've had tail biters :roll: xDD I just found ways to make them stop. Oooorrrr let them keep biting - Crayola's tail was ever growing, so he trimmed it himself :roll:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i wouldn't worry TOO much. i mean, if you're looking for a good betta to breed, snatch him up. i, personally, don't think tail biting is genetic(others do say otherwise, though), but it could have been a sibling fight, jumping into another's container, stress of any kind, ect. :B


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Martinismommy, thank you for the input from the breeder's side. I agree with you that her fish are gorgeous. (Were any of them at the Santa Clara show?)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I'm actually surprised none of mine bit their fins during transit  My crowntail does get upset easily though and he sulked for a week :roll: It's just how it is. And I LOVE the person I get mine from! Curteous, friendly, and brings in some decent quality fish.


me too, 
just saying hodiggity is a GREAT SHIPPER :-D she gave me a LONG i mean long finned female, without a scratch! 
but i just bought a HMPK hopefully she comes in fine ;-)

and yes BBs fish are absolutely gorgeous, i would kill for one (if i had to) lol. you gotta love her metallic's though, a beautiful 180 spread on females  and yes not EVERY fish from breeder's will be ABSOLUTELY perfect, a few tears, a few little mis-haps. so what? a betta is a betta, we rescue betta fish from stores that have spine mess-ups or scale deformations many times. maybe a breeder had one ONCE that shouldn't be a prob.
besides BBs betta's are amazing even the slightest mess up


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Same here - I received a long finned VT female and there wasn't a bite on her pretty purple/red fins <3

Well personally I would rather sell culls then kill them. Unless they were going to always be sick, in pain, dying, etc  So I applaud any breeder who sells culls, who are not their best - I would keep my best to breed, the rest sold.


----------

